# Should I use a Migration Agent to apply for the General Skilled Migration 175 Visa?



## c_rescueangel (Nov 11, 2010)

Is it really necessary to use an agent to lodge a 175 visa application? I spoke with an agent/attorney and she says the new process is more complicated. I am about to send my documents to ACS for assessment, but the agent is saying she should have it reviewed first, and she is charging $600 USD.

I am an IT Business Analyst, equivalent to ICT Business Analyst, which gives me 60 points. I did the points evaluation and I am certain I can get 120 points.

Please give me your input - is the application process really straight forward that I can do it myself, or do I need to pay $3,900 USD for an agent?

The agent I spoke with is also saying that I should try to get a state sponsorship (176 visa) since it may help with the processing time/approval of the application. What is everyone's experience on this?

Thanks!


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

try to go thru the process n do it urself....mostly people do themselve....including me....
its just devoting some time....but that wll save u huge bucks...


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

This is really an individual choice. 

We used an agent since we were approaching 40 and would lose even more points for the skilled independent visa. Even some years ago it cost us several thousand but without our agent I know that we wouldn't have got in (they changed who was first applicant, they corrected our paperwork etc.). 

It's really up to you and how complicated your application is.....

Regards,
Karen


----------



## gustavg (Nov 3, 2010)

I have applied for the ACS assessment by myself and it was not complicated at all, just gather a bunch of papers read one, two, three times the requirements and read again to see if nothing is missing. 

It is a process you can do in on your own if you have the will and the commitment.

Better save that money for your arrival @ Australia . The ACS requirements is ALMOST the same as for the VISA for my understanding, you just need to include your IELTS results and your ACS pre-approved assessment plus another set of copies you already sent to ACS and that's it!


----------



## hari999999 (Mar 17, 2009)

It depends on indivudal circumstance.
If you are a busy person and dont have enough time to study about the needs its better to use an agent.
Even though this forum will gives valuable informations.

If you do yourself some money can be saved.
My self busy with job and found difficult to do so used an agent.
..................................................................................................................................
Applied Visa 175 April 2008 (Paper visa MODL, CSL ,)
Got CO and Medicals 30th July 2009
Job Verification November 10th 2009
175 VISA GRANDED 22nd December 2009
Arrived on May 26th 2010


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Agents are way too expensive. If you don't fall into some odd category, then do it yourself and if in doubt, then ask your questions here. This will save you thousands.


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Johnfromoz said:


> Agents are way too expensive.


I think mine was worth every penny! They told us we COULD get in when other agents had said we couldn't and if we had applied they way we wanted too then we wouldn't have got in.


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

If it wasn't for our agent I doubt whether we'd be here now. We did end up using 2 because one agent was on the ball, the other couldn't even find the ball!

As Karen and hari9999 says it's a personal choice and it depends on your circumstances in that your application won't be as straightforward as others. Also, some use agents to have that peace of mind that everything is being done correctly and in the right order.

For us we had an age/time issue so we had to get the skills assessment right first time otherwise we wouldn't be able to emigrate.

The most tricky part of the whole process is the skills assessment. If you feel confident you can pass it (and you have the time to re-apply if you don't first time) then DIY. The main application process is very straightforward.

Dolly


----------

